# Outlook email on iPhone 4S



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I just started a new job and they gave me an iPhone 4S (my very first smartphone of any kind). It's set up to sync with my Outlook 2010 email. When I get an email, it's forwarded to my phone and it plays a notification alert. It works great except there is one issue. In Outlook, I created a new mail folder and set up a rule so that all email from my boss goes to this folder instead of the default Inbox. I set the iphone to also look at this new mail folder and the emails from my boss do get forwarded to it, but there is no alert to let me know a new email has arrived from my boss.

Is there a way to make it so when I do get an email from Outlook that the phone plays the alert sound regardless if the email is from the default Inbox or the new 'boss' folder I created?

Thanks.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Using the Good app?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Are you connected to Exchange at work for your e-mail?

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think so but if there is a way I'd love to hear it.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

In the Hotmail settings there is an option to select which Mail Folders to Push. Does the Exchange Client have the same option?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

David Ortiz said:


> In the Hotmail settings there is an option to select which Mail Folders to Push. Does the Exchange Client have the same option?


It sure does on my iPad.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> In the Hotmail settings there is an option to select which Mail Folders to Push. Does the Exchange Client have the same option?


Sounds like the OP is receiving the message on his iPhone, just not getting a notification like he does when it's in the general inbox.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

You may want to copy the message to BOSS instead of moving it. It seems like the iPhone does not sync with the other folders unless you open it. Since the message gets moved before the phone can see it, you are not going to be alerted.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Using the Good app?


Not sure what that means?


The Merg said:


> Are you connected to Exchange at work for your e-mail?


Yes connected to Exchange.


David Ortiz said:


> In the Hotmail settings there is an option to select which Mail Folders to Push. Does the Exchange Client have the same option?


Yes, and I've already set up the Exchange client to push the "boss" folder.


bobukcat said:


> Sounds like the OP is receiving the message on his iPhone, just not getting a notification like he does when it's in the general inbox.


Correct, I get the emails from my "boss" folder, but my phone doesn't play the notification alert like it does when I get an email pushed to my default Inbox. That's what I'm trying to accomplish so I don't have to keep checking my iphone when I'm away from my laptop to see if my boss emailed me.


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

No it won't do that. The notification settings only apply to the actual inbox. So if you are filtering mail and having some go to other folders and skipping the inbox, it won't do anything.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

MikeW said:


> You may want to copy the message to BOSS instead of moving it. It seems like the iPhone does not sync with the other folders unless you open it. Since the message gets moved before the phone can see it, you are not going to be alerted.


But if I change the boss rule in Outlook to copy, then the emails will be in both the inbox and the boss folder right? The whole point is to get them out of the inbox.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Yes, and I've already set up the Exchange client to push the "boss" folder.


I tested the Hotmail client, adding a folder to Push and I am getting notifications when an email hits the folder.

Can you generate a mobile alert (text message) in Exchange like you can in Hotmail? I have certain emails send me a text message.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

How would you feel about forwarding the message to an external e-mail account, such as a GMail, and moving it to the BOSS folder. You could then set up GMail on your phone and get alerted this way.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> I tested the Hotmail client, adding a folder to Push and I am getting notifications when an email hits the folder.
> 
> Can you generate a mobile alert (text message) in Exchange like you can in Hotmail? I have certain emails send me a text message.


I don't see that option in the rules wizard.


MikeW said:


> How would you feel about forwarding the message to an external e-mail account, such as a GMail, and moving it to the BOSS folder. You could then set up GMail on your phone and get alerted this way.


I guess that could work, but it's not my first choice.

I guess I'll just have to live with it the way it is for now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Might seem dumb, but have it copy the e-mail first and then have another rule that deletes it from your inbox. You should still be able to read it on the iPhone even after it has been deleted until your phone does another sync.

I had the notification on my iPhone of mail from my Exchange account, but read and deleted it on my iPad. The notification remained on the iPhone and I could still read it. Once I performed another sync, it disappeared from the iPhone.

- Merg


----------

